# windows 7 drivers for Dell Inspiron 1200



## cdub05 (Jan 4, 2010)

First off, Hi, im new to the forum. Ok greetings are out of the way, now to my problem:

I need windows 7 drivers for a Dell Inspiron 1200 laptop but im having trouble finding some but I can only seem to find xp. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

What drivers are you looking for?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cdub05 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well Windows 7 is already installed. Its actually a friend of mine who is having this problem. She said she installed windows 7 and shes got everything reinstalled that she had before but she doesnt have any audio so Im assuming shes missing the driver. Im goin over tomorrow to check it out, but i was trying to find the driver before i went over there


----------



## cdub05 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump. anybody?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

after Googleing, found that the 1200 is not compatible with win 7 so she is lucky so far. sigmatel has been bought out. set a restore point and try the xp sigmatel driver. If there is a sound driver loaded, uninstall it first. Also try to update the driver in device manager.


----------



## RAGETRON (Apr 4, 2010)

cdub05, I have a Dell Inspiron 1200 as well. I put Windows 7 on it, it didn't detect my sound, nor my video card properly initially (meaning I cannot do the sleep function on Windows 7).

For Audio, windows update didnt find anything. You have to go to Control Panel -> Under Hardware and Sound, click View Devices and Printers -> right click your PC (it should have a yellow exclamation triangle) -> hit properties -> go to Hardware tab -> Select the audio device with exclamation mark and hit properties button -> on the new window, on the drivers tab, hit update. it will pop up a dialog that searches windows update and other sources.

Eventually it will tell you need to go to Dell's site to download a exe file. The exe file contains your drivers. it is named R99254.exe from Dell


For the video, if you care: I ran Windows update, got all the updates that showed. There was a video card update in there for my Intel GMA 900. So I restarted and it works, and can now do Sleep. (there is a flickering that happens at the startup, there is a way to stop that too).

Good Luck


----------



## madchad (Mar 26, 2011)

Download the Sigmatel AC97 drivers, that gets the sound working.

I'm trying to get the wireless working next, but so far am out of luck


----------

